# Vaporshark price reduction



## Moist (15/10/14)

Hey guys!

So I received a newsletter this morning saying that the Vaporshark mods' prices are now reduced due to the 40W being introduced. The 30W DNA is now $120.

If I didn't have a Reo on the way, that thing would be mine  Just thought I'd share.

http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/mechs-mods/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armand (15/10/14)

So . . . if anybody is looking to get one . . . please let me know - would want to get a new skin for my shark!


----------

